# Best propane, or other PORTABLE heater, for garage?



## Steve in VA (Nov 29, 2021)

Looking for some advice on getting a portable heater for my garage so that I can work a bit more comfortably this winter. I don't need it to be warm, just something to take the chill off from our VA winters when it's in the 20's - 30's. 

I've searched previous threads and found a lot on wall mounted options and new construction, but not much on portable options. It's about 600 square feet and does have taller ceilings. 

I've been looking at the Mr. Buddy heaters, specifically the "Big Buddy", for the convenience, safety features, and price. Does anyone use this and, if so, what are your thoughts on it? What other options do you all use to take the chill out of your shop?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 29, 2021)

That's what I use if I'm going to be out there when its cold. All it does is knock the chill off. It will not warm it up. I have mine hooked to a 20 lb. tank. My building is 12x24 so you may need something else. Look into the forced air heaters but MAKE SURE NOTHING FLAMMABLE IS NEAR THE FRONT! And be cautious of any volatile liquids or pressurized cans


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2021)

I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these kerosene heaters from home depot. It's about $150. Very efficient and throws a lot of heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 29, 2021)

This is what I use,22x24 two car garage with clay block walls and no insulation in the ceiling. When it’s cold out,teens and lower it will warm it up in a short while,this weather it will heat it up nicely. On level one I can keep it around 60 on a 30degree day. I use a 100lb propane tank.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these kerosene heaters from home depot. It's about $150. Very efficient and throws a lot of heat.View attachment 218867


We had one of those years ago. They do put out some serious heat, I don't know about the availability of kerosene these days but the new diesel fuel is pretty clean. I guess the only down side is they are pretty much a open flame heater.


----------



## drycreek (Nov 29, 2021)

Guys just don’t forget that fumes and sawdust and or sanding dust can be highly explosive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2021)

This is what I had in my old shop at the house we sold http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/heaters4-sterling-gg.shtml . They are really good, safe heaters with sealed combustion and use outside air for combustion. You would probably be north of a grand by the time you pay a gas tech to hook it up. I have a little buddy that I use some of outdoor activities, the propane tank freezes up on mine if you run it on high when it's really cold.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> We had one of those years ago. They do put out some serious heat, I don't know about the availability of kerosene these days but the new diesel fuel is pretty clean. I guess the only down side is they are pretty much a open flame heater.



We can get k1 kerosene hear pretty easy, I wouldn't use diesel in one of these style heaters. It would dirty up the wick and cause it to smoke. K1 is water clear and burns cleanly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2021)

drycreek said:


> Guys just don’t forget that fumes and sawdust and or sanding dust can be highly explosive.


Man you would have to be doing some serious sanding to get the dust to explode, lol. Finishing fumes is another story though.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 29, 2021)

I know the question was about "portable" heaters but I'm just always shocked how few of you have wood burning stoves in your shops. No better kind of heat IMHO and inexhaustible free fuel if you're doing it right. Yah, it's going to take up a bit of space and yah, all the Safety Monitors are going to put on their orange vests and come shake their fingers at you... Still the best heat you could want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> We can get k1 kerosene hear pretty easy, I wouldn't use diesel in one of these style heaters. It would dirty up the wick and cause it to smoke. K1 is water clear and burns cleanly.


Back a few years ago seemed like all of the little Mom and Pop stores had a kerosene pump, I can't think of any at the moment. The on road diesel around here is about as clear as water, I use it my salamander space heater without any issues. I'm sure k1 would be better if I could get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm a bit leery of using a kerosene heater in the garage, though I'll admit my thoughts are based on my previous experience with one from many years ago. We had one 40 years ago that I remember my Dad using. I recall a lot of wick maintenance and quite a smell / fumes to it. I'm sure they've improved dramatically over the years, but those thoughts are still in my mind. 

Right or wrong - you all tell me - propane seems much easier, cleaner, etc. but, then again, that's why I'm asking you all for your thoughts and opinions on what you use and the pros and cons of them all.


----------



## trc65 (Nov 29, 2021)

I use one of those little burners that screw on the top of a 20 lb tank. They do put out a lot of heat and are slightly noisy. Mostly non directional, so a lot of the heat is right in front of it, but most rises quickly. I use a piece of old stove pipe on mine to project the heat horizontally toward me.

I also use an infrared heater mounted over my hand tool bench. Not a tool to heat a whole shop, but works well if you are primarily working in one spot.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 29, 2021)

Propane is cleaner. Outdoor vented and sealed combustion is hard to mate with portability. Dust is flammable. Dust collectors are useful to keep that in check. Finishing fumes shouldn't be created in a chilly shop anyway... most finishes need a moderate temperature and even. Not up and down when you walk out of the shop.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I know the question was about "portable" heaters but I'm just always shocked how few of you have wood burning stoves in your shops. No better kind of heat IMHO and inexhaustible free fuel if you're doing it right. Yah, it's going to take up a bit of space and yah, all the Safety Monitors are going to put on their orange vests and come shake their fingers at you... Still the best heat you could want.


I had thoughts of using a wood stove but went for propane fired radiant instead. Sealed combustion totally unaffected by dust. I just leave it on 55 and the shop is always warm. Makes no difference if I use the shop all day or 10 it's warm. With the increase in fuel cost this winter it will probably cost me $500.


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 29, 2021)

I have a wood stove in the garage also,it’s just a pain in the a$$. Will probably use both this year,cost went up about $15 to fill my 100lb tank.


----------



## drycreek (Nov 29, 2021)

I knew a guy who was using a 36 inch drum sander and the dust collector wasn’t pulling all the dust out and he and his son had just walked out of their shop and it blew they think it was caused by an open flamed propane heater. This was after they had shut everything down and was headed for lunch. They were lucky or blessed however you want to look at it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 29, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Looking for some advice on getting a portable heater for my garage so that I can work a bit more comfortably this winter. I don't need it to be warm, just something to take the chill off from our VA winters when it's in the 20's - 30's.
> 
> I've searched previous threads and found a lot on wall mounted options and new construction, but not much on portable options. It's about 600 square feet and does have taller ceilings.
> 
> I've been looking at the Mr. Buddy heaters, specifically the "Big Buddy", for the convenience, safety features, and price. Does anyone use this and, if so, what are your thoughts on it? What other options do you all use to take the chill out of your shop?


Ok, 600 sq.ft. so about a 20' by 30' area. You said high ceilings, how high? An actual ceiling (sheet-rock), not open trusses? One or 2 overhead garage doors? Are they insulated? Are your walls open studs or insulated and rocked.

Remember high school physics? When creating heat, energy is given off, exothermic, fuel consumed, endothermic. Having a heat source next to a heat sink is just foolish. Having a 100 pounder outside and a flex line inside might work, but I assure the little tanks up to a 20 pounder often freeze. 

Kerosene has come a long way with lots of safeties on the new heating units. They work well and smell is greatly reduced from yester-year.

Mr. Buddy works great for fish houses, hunting blinds and small walled stands up to about a 10 x 12. If to have heavy mil plastic and can section off areas, it might work great. 

Radiant is by far the safest. Closed flame heat transfer is next. Open flame propane is ok, have an inline shut off along with one at the unit. Wood stove is classic / traditional, but you just can't shut it off. It requires several more steps in maintenance along with more time babysitting. Either way, any choice you make, you should have *at least 3* fire extinguishers for a 20' x 30' shop, 1 by each man door and one near your heat source.

Look forward to your answers.


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 29, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, 600 sq.ft. so about a 20' by 30' area. You said high ceilings, how high? An actual ceiling (sheet-rock), not open trusses? One or 2 overhead garage doors? Are they insulated? Are your walls open studs or insulated and rocked.
> 
> Remember high school physics? When creating heat, energy is given off, exothermic, fuel consumed, endothermic. Having a heat source next to a heat sink is just foolish. Having a 100 pounder outside and a flex line inside might work, but I assure the little tanks up to a 20 pounder often freeze.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, and yes it's a 3 car garage so about 20 x 30 in total, though I am stuck with just the third bay for the fun stuff. The ceilings are 11' high, and it's fully covered in sheetrock. There is one double door, one single door, and two windows on an outside wall. The walls are insulated, but the ceiling is not. 

Sectioning off part of it with some heavy plastic is a good idea I had not thought of that may help accomplish what I'm thinking of. I'm not trying to truly heat it to a comfortable, short sleeve temperature, but rather just take some of the chill out of the air when turning for an hour or two. For example, if it's 35 can I get it to the low 40's with a relatively inexpensive, easy on and off, propane (or maybe kerosene) heater?

I'm also looking at insulation for the garage doors if anyone has experience with that and knows if it made a marked difference.

Appreciate the advice from everyone!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 29, 2021)

I would definitely insulate the ceiling. A lot of heat loss there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 30, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Mark, and yes it's a 3 car garage so about 20 x 30 in total, though I am stuck with just the third bay for the fun stuff. The ceilings are 11' high, and it's fully covered in sheetrock. There is one double door, one single door, and two windows on an outside wall. The walls are insulated, but the ceiling is not.
> 
> Sectioning off part of it with some heavy plastic is a good idea I had not thought of that may help accomplish what I'm thinking of. I'm not trying to truly heat it to a comfortable, short sleeve temperature, but rather just take some of the chill out of the air when turning for an hour or two. For example, if it's 35 can I get it to the low 40's with a relatively inexpensive, easy on and off, propane (or maybe kerosene) heater?
> 
> ...


This year just start with sectioning off a section, use clear plastic if you can to help with light. Remember, propane units emit lots of water vapor, get a low temperature dehumidifier as a safety for tooling. Only run it when dust is not flying, cover it when not in use. It will add some heat when running as well.

Can you insulate your ceiling?* Do your walls go to the floor or is there a course or 2 of blocks*? Any steps going into the house from the garage. When upgrading the doors, both man & overhead, get insulated ones. They pay off in the summer as well.


----------

